# Lilac mitted Ragdoll and blue mitted Ragdoll - comparison



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, does anybody know the difference between a lilac mitted ragdoll and a blue mitted ragdoll? What I mean to say is, I've looked up pictures and they both look the same to me. I am trying to figure out if my ragdoll is blue mitted or lilac mitted as his tail is very light in colour compared to his face/ears and when I've searched up "blue mitted ragdoll" and "lilac mitted ragdoll" on youtube videos, they look identical.

If anyone has a photo of a lilac mitted ragdoll, I'd love to see it.

Thanks.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

not raggies but cp brits this is a lilac bi point long haired brit (tincans girly) i think in the raggie world this pattern im showing you is known as a bi colour.

And the other pic is a blue bi point short haired brit

Ill see if i have any normal blue and lilac cp's ie a full mask of colour.

Mitted will mean white feet etc.
lilac







blue


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

1st pic is lilac colourpoint and 2nd a blue.I know these are brits but the colour is the same,a mitted will have white feet.


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for those gorgeous photos. I am a new owner to ragdolls so to me there isn't much difference between them, I am yet to be able to recognise the colours properly. 

He doesn't have a pink nose and he has pink pads/toes on his feet apart from one black pad.

It's fascinating seeing his colouring changing gradually over time.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Raggiemum71 said:


> Thanks for those gorgeous photos. I am a new owner to ragdolls so to me there isn't much difference between them, I am yet to be able to recognise the colours properly.
> 
> He doesn't have a pink nose and he has pink pads/toes on his feet apart from one black pad.
> 
> It's fascinating seeing his colouring changing gradually over time.


Thats really odd if hes got a black pad..he shouldnt  can you get pics?

A lilac will have pinkish pads a blue will have dark blue pads.

I thinks there is a lot difference between the 2 its hard to judge from pics.A blue the white fur will look kind of colder a lilac white bits will be brilliant white.

What was he sold to you as?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Did your breeder not tell you what colour he is? Doesn't he have papers?

I know that in Raggies, the lilacs are quite rare in the UK- as are the chocolates, these colours come from the same gene- there are breeders dedicating their breeding programmes to try and introduce them into British lines but seals and blues are much more common.

See: Chocolate and Lilac Ragdolls in the UK

I think it's fairly normal for tails to be a little lighter than the other points, too, but they tend to darken over time. I reckon your little guy is probably a blue 

Maybe a couple of piccies would help the breeders on here decide


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Thats really odd if hes got a black pad..he shouldnt  can you get pics?
> 
> A lilac will have pinkish pads a blue will have dark blue pads.
> 
> ...


Joey is a seal mitted and he has a couple of black pads on 3 of his feet, Archie is the same colour but his pads are all pink


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Joey is a seal mitted and he has a couple of black pads on 3 of his feet, Archie is the same colour but his pads are all pink


Maybe i should have been a little more clearer ..if hes a blue or lilac there should be no black pads.

I t is possible for mitted cats to have colour on some pads but not others think iv got a pic of a blue paw pad and a pink.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah right, you learn something new every day


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

a blue bi point paw pads.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Ah right, you learn something new every day


joey and archie look like seals so they should have black pads or pink as you have said


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep, Arch has all pink pads so i was a bit socked to see black pads on Joey. At first i thought he had something stuck on there :lol:
But know i know better


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Bing is blue and his are all pink


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spooky has yummy seal paw pads to match his yummy seal legs


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Must say, have fallen for the ragdolls big time since owning one, ok he is not a typical ragdoll but still he is stunning and has a real ragdoll-ness about him....well he should be, being pure ragdoll haha but after what he went through, love his coloured points, his white mittens, his bushy tale etc


Raggiemum we need to see pictures as proof of this beautifull ragdoll you own, its a must


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

If this helps anyone, i found raggiemums post in the photo section [I was looking for something else! haha]

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/329715-please-show-me-your-ragdoll-cats-kittens.html

To me [no ragdoll expert] he looks Blue


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Bing is blue and his are all pink


That will be cause of the white spotting gene,he pigment there so has pink pads,as you have noticed sometimes they can have colour on the pads.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Staysee said:


> If this helps anyone, i found raggiemums post in the photo section [I was looking for something else! haha]
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/329715-please-show-me-your-ragdoll-cats-kittens.html
> 
> To me [no ragdoll expert] he looks Blue


I think he's blue, too. (Again, I'm not a breeder or expert, though).

Given that lilacs are fairly rare in the UK, I think blue is a lot more likely- unless he's been purchased from one of the breeders in the link I posted before...

Would have thought the breeder would have mentioned his colour, though, at some point...


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks the same as my boy batman, who's blue.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Trogers said:


> Looks the same as my boy batman, who's blue.


Our neighbours cat is called Batman..Cool name


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, I've never heard of another one.
He really doesn't suit his name as he's a big soppy wuss, it's just so funny singing na na na na na BATMAN when he runs in the room


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Trogers said:


> Thanks, I've never heard of another one.
> He really doesn't suit his name as he's a big soppy wuss, it's just so funny singing na na na na na BATMAN when he runs in the room


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He's blue - far too dark for a lilac - this is a lilac Birman I bred at 13 weeks much, much lighter than a blue.


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for your replies everyone. I do believe my boy is blue mitted but to the untrained eye ie me with no real knowledge of ragdoll colours, I couldn't tell the difference between blue and lilac.

My also has a black patch on the back of his leg with the black pad.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Our JJ is a blue mitted ragdoll, he's now coming up to two years old and we've had him a year.


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

spid said:


> He's blue - far too dark for a lilac - this is a lilac Birman I bred at 13 weeks much, much lighter than a blue.
> 
> View attachment 125413


Oh wow, what a gorgeous kitten. Love Birmans too, they look so much like Ragdolls.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Raggiemum71 said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone. I do believe my boy is blue mitted but to the untrained eye ie me with no real knowledge of ragdoll colours, I couldn't tell the difference between blue and lilac.
> 
> My also has a black patch on the back of his leg with the black pad.


like this








can you get pics in day light cause if the cat is a blue it cant have a black patch.


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

This page from a fellow PF member is one of the best colour comparisons in Ragdolls I've been able to find since discovering the breed over a year ago. Gives you a good idea of how the colours will develop over time. Hope that helps


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

IF you look at my website under 'colours and patterns' I have pictures of blue & lilac ragdolls in all the patterns 

lilacs are a lot lighter, but both parents need to carry chocolate in order to produce this (lilac is the dilute of chocolate) IT isn't really 'rare' in the UK, but it isn't really seen a lot, but there is a lot of DNA tested cats that carry it and breeders that are producing it, just need to seek them out, I will be producing chocolate & lilac ragdolls late next year :001_wub:

I think we said before your boy has no papers so could be a cross, but if he is a blue mitted, he will have coloured nose leather not pink, and I do know what you mean, those blackish marks are 'faults' for showing, as the paws are meant to be white with pink pads, doesn't mean much if you don't show, one of my girls has them, its like a dot and the pads can have them to 

I would post some pics but once again I have forgotten my photobucket log in! Ill try and do it later!

Edit: This is my stunning new blue mitted girl, see her nose leather is dark and then a picture of lillys paw, another blue mitted, is this the marks you mean? Just means as I said above, miss marked  (sorry I just took that its dark here!)







MummyCat said:


> This page from a fellow PF member is one of the best colour comparisons in Ragdolls I've been able to find since discovering the breed over a year ago. Gives you a good idea of how the colours will develop over time. Hope that helps


oh my god, thanks! that's me!!   Glad you enjoyed it! took me a long time to get all of those!!


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> like this
> View attachment 125418
> 
> 
> can you get pics in day light cause if the cat is a blue it cant have a black patch.


On the leg with the one black pad, there is just a small dark smudge on his fur. He's not a show quality kitten by far, but I've heard other ragdoll owners on another site say their ragdolls have small dark patches on their legs. I guess it might be a bit like a birthmark or something. He's still gorgeous to me though.


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

MummyCat said:


> This page from a fellow PF member is one of the best colour comparisons in Ragdolls I've been able to find since discovering the breed over a year ago. Gives you a good idea of how the colours will develop over time. Hope that helps


Awww those photos are gorgeous and really shows the different colours. Thanks for giving me the link for them.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> IF you look at my website under 'colours and patterns' I have pictures of blue & lilac ragdolls in all the patterns
> 
> lilacs are a lot lighter, but both parents need to carry chocolate in order to produce this (lilac is the dilute of chocolate) IT isn't really 'rare' in the UK, but it isn't really seen a lot, but there is a lot of DNA tested cats that carry it and breeders that are producing it, just need to seek them out, I will be producing chocolate & lilac ragdolls late next year :001_wub:
> 
> ...





Raggiemum71 said:


> Awww those photos are gorgeous and really shows the different colours. Thanks for giving me the link for them.


Yes as above that is my website, I said to look at the colours patterns page above  Also took pictures to show you a blue mitted and a paw pad of a blue mitted (miss mark)



Raggiemum71 said:


> On the leg with the one black pad, there is just a small dark smudge on his fur. He's not a show quality kitten by far, but I've heard other ragdoll owners on another site say their ragdolls have small dark patches on their legs. I guess it might be a bit like a birthmark or something. He's still gorgeous to me though.


It isn't a birth mark, I replied above with pictures, its just pigment, totally normal in bi colours and mitteds, you are not meant to have dark bits on the white but it is very hard to do this and breed a qood quality bi or mitted show, only done 1 of each once so far!


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh my god, thanks! that's me!!   Glad you enjoyed it! took me a long time to get all of those!!


I'm so glad I came across your page, I spent ages looking at different pics on google to see the colour differences as raggies develop to adulthood so you can imagine how relieved when I came across your page. I have done my own collage of colour development for my Blue Colourpoint just so I can see how he has developed over the months, its so nice to seen how they change


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MummyCat said:


> I'm so glad I came across your page, I spent ages looking at different pics on google to see the colour differences as raggies develop to adulthood so you can imagine how relieved when I came across your page. I have done my own collage of colour development for my Blue Colourpoint just so I can see how he has developed over the months, its so nice to seen how they change


Ah thanks that is lovely to hear, It actually took me about 3 years to do that page!! Getting permission to use different photos contacting breeders all over the world, nice to use my own pics to though, glad you enjoyed it! Does what it says on the tin lol!


----------

